# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Kyrannis [El Loud IV, Ερέτρια ΙΙ]

## Espresso Venezia

.
Το _KYRANNIS_, μία Ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλα που κατασκευάστηκε στη Σαλαμίνα, στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ το _1985_. Δεν γνωρίζουμε το Ελληνικό της όνομα, αυτό δηλαδή με το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε (κάτι όμως ...υποψιαζόμαστε και θα επανέλθουμε), ούτε και αν πρόλαβε να δουλέψει καθόλου στην χώρα μας.

Αγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία SONOTRAK στην Τυνησία το _1988_, μετονομάστηκε σε _EL LOUD ΙV_ και αργότερα (πιθανόν το 1996) στο σημερινό του όνομα _KYRANNIS_. Δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι σήμερα στην Τυνησία, συνδέοντας το Sfax με το νησί Kerkennah, φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8842492_ και οι διαστάσεις του είναι 56m x 12,2m.

01.jpg___02.jpg
_Φωτό 1 - Πηγή : flickr - Tyler Kellen & Tara Alan -2009
Φωτό 2 -Πηγή : picasa - Euan Cameron - 2009

_Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι στην Τυνησία έχουν πουληθεί μέχρι σήμερα επτά (7) πλοία μας ανοικτού τύπου, και σε πλήρη αντίθεση με τις άλλες Αφρικανικές χώρες, όλα τους νεότευκτα (και όλα στην εταιρεία SONOTRAK).

To 1971, το EL LOUD, πρώην ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ (κατασκευής 1966)
To 1976, το EL LOUD ΙΙ, πρώην ΣΠΥΡΟΣ Σ (κατασκευής 1973), μετέπειτα RIO KONG στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα
To 1983, το EL LOUD ΙΙΙ, (κατασκευής 1983), μετέπειτα EL ABBASSIA
To 1988, το EL LOUD ΙV, (κατασκευής 1985), σημερινό KYRANNIS
To 1997, το HACHED, πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (κατασκευής 1994)
To 2007, το LOUD ESSABAA, πρώην ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ (κατασκευής 2006), σημερινό LOUD TUNISIE
To 2017, το HABIB ACHOUR, πρώην ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β (κατασκευής 2016)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.



> Γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα για τρεις παντόφλες μας με το όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ (σκέτο, χωρίς αρίθμηση), την ξύλινη _του 1957_, την "πολεμική" _του 1943_, και τη νεότερη _του 1973_. Ακόμα, γνωρίζαμε και την _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙΙ_, κατασκευής _του 1990_ που πολύ νωρίς πουλήθηκε στην Αφρική.
> 
> Εννοείται πως είχα αναρωτηθεί παλαιότερα για ποιόν λόγο δεν υπήρχε  καμμία απολύτως καταγραφή για παντόφλα με το "ενδιάμεσο" όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_, είχα όμως υποθέσει πως είχαν προσμετρηθεί δύο από τα τρία παλαιότερα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_. Και όμως........
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατες και απόλυτα βέβαιες πληροφορίες μου υπήρξε και πλοίο μας, παντόφλα, με το όνομα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_. Κατασκευάστηκε το _1986_ (ή 1985) με ναυπηγό τον αείμνηστο _Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη_,  και πιθανόν στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Πιθανολογώ, με βάση το ότι δεν  υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως αναφορά για δρομολόγηση της σε πορθμειακή  γραμμή της χώρας μας (και προφανώς αυτή της Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού), ότι  πουλήθηκε πολύ νωρίς μετά την κατασκευή της στο εξωτερικό, και σε σχέση  με τις γνωστές μας παντόφλες που κατασκευάστηκαν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας  του '80 στην χώρα μας, δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να ήταν το μετέπειτα _EL LOUD IV - KYRANNIS_ της Τυνησίας.
> 
> Εννοείται πως αναζητούνται περισσότερα στοιχεία του πλοίου, και επιβεβαιώση ή απόρριψη της πιθανότητας που ανέφερα.





> Το _KYRANNIS_, μία Ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλα που κατασκευάστηκε στη Σαλαμίνα, στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ το _1985_. Δεν γνωρίζουμε το Ελληνικό της όνομα, αυτό δηλαδή με το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε (κάτι όμως ...υποψιαζόμαστε και θα επανέλθουμε), ούτε και αν πρόλαβε να δουλέψει καθόλου στην χώρα μας.


Επανερχόμαστε λοιπόν, πολύ πιό σύντομα μάλιστα από όσο ήλπιζα . Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα πριν λίγη ώρα με τον αγαπητό φίλο και πλοιοκτήτη _κ. Ζαχαρία Βασιλειάδη_, αφού τον παρέπεμψα στις φωτό που είχα παραθέσει στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου, μου αποκάλυψε ότι το _EL LOUD IV - KYRANNIS_ είχε πράγματι κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ_ της οικογενείας του το _1985_ με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_ !!!  

Δεν γνώριζε όμως (όπως είναι και λογικό) αν πρόλαβε να δουλέψει καθόλου στην χώρα μας, στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, με αυτό το όνομα πριν πουληθεί στην Τυνησία. Eλπίζω τις προσεχείς ημέρες να μπορέσω να μάθω και τον αριθμό νηολογίου του.

Σημ. Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ να αλλάξουν τον τίτλο στο θέμα : *Kyrannis [El Loud IV, Ερέτρια ΙΙ]*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ορισμένοι πλοιοκτήτες και καπετάνιοι είναι εγκάρδιοι σε τέτοια θέματα και μαθαίνεις ...πολλά όταν πιάσεις μαζί τους κουβέντα. ¶λλοι πάλι ....τα έσβησαν από το μυαλό τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και είδαμε πριν λίγο το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙΙ_ στην Σιέρα Λεόνε, να δούμε και το _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_ στην Τυνησία, σε μία ατμοσφαιρική φωτογραφία, _σε πορεία προς το Σφαξ_ (του Ποιητή !!!) με τον ήλιο να πηγαίνει προς την δύση του.

Η περιγραφή της : _"The boat leaving the port of Sidi Youssef back to Sfax, 21 kilometers away on Tunisia's mainland. There is no airport so this is the most common way on to the island".

_Δύο πλοία, τα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΙΙ_ και _ΙΙΙ_, που πολύ λίγο έως και καθόλου δούλεψαν στην χώρα μας, αφού γρήγορα μετά την κατασκευή τους πουλήθηκαν στο εξωτερικό.

----------

